# Maple burl from Andy



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 25, 2020)

This is the final piece of maple burl that I received from Andy. I’ve had it sitting on the floor next to the lathe for a week in the hopes that I would come up with a plan for it. Since that didn’t happen I decided to mount it between centers and just start turning it until it designs itself. I’m currently at the hollowing stage, and I should be done today.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (Jul 25, 2020)

It’s looking good! I love those gnarly, barky pieces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Jul 25, 2020)

Cool looking piece, got a great shape. Looks like in addition to the bark, you've got some pinks and other colors that are appearing, going to be a great looking form!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 25, 2020)

It's got holes in it!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 25, 2020)

That's my kind of turning, its going to be awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 25, 2020)

It’s about 12:45 pm local time. I’ve been at it for about two hours. I’ve run into some exciting stuff I wanted to share. My land bridges are really gonna test my hand. When I pull this off, it’s gonna be a cool piece. (Have to be confident, have to be con..)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 25, 2020)

Man that piece has a lot going on in it.  Love the form so far.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 25, 2020)

Stopped and it’s currently an inch thick. Going to do some ca reinforcement before I finish the last 3/4” of hollowing.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 26, 2020)

Current local time is around 8am. I’m just taking it slow. I’ve got about 4 places that I’m a little worried about. Hopefully the CA was enough to hold it together. I’m planning on wrapping it with stretch wrap as well.


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 27, 2020)

Well, I think I liked it better with the bark on. To late now, here’s what’s left of it. A big part of me wants to take off 1/4”, but I think that would be a dumb idea. (Which means I’ll probably do it anyway)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 27, 2020)

I liked the bark on it also,that being said,that is an awesome piece,it amazes me that someone can turn something that looks like it should fall apart.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 27, 2020)

The last pic is intriguing what with the lighting you captured! Love the tutorial, and can't wait to see the finished product! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnlee (Jul 27, 2020)

Looks Fabulous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 28, 2020)

I gave it a few days and it just kept bothering me. If this piece was twice as big, I think it would be okay to leave it 1/2” to 5/8” thick. Since it’s not twice as big, I think it needs to be closer to 1/4”. I know better, but I’m putting it back on the lathe to lose some weight. I’m gonna push for 1/4” but we will see. I’m confident nothing bad is going to happen because I’m using duct tape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 28, 2020)

Got a video camera? You'll either have a great video, or a great turned form!

Either way,  Good luck!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 28, 2020)

Time for a GoPro and set it up for time lapse. We need to see the thing fly apart.....if it does. Don’t misunderstand me, I’m praying it doesn’t!!! Just need to see it if it does....... incredible...you and Barb, turning that air.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 28, 2020)

Did you guys even look at the picture? The duct tape makes everything okay...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 29, 2020)

Brilliant way to keep it all together! Best of luck in the final turning! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 29, 2020)

Everything held together, I’m going to turn away the bottom and do all the sanding and finish work off the lathe. I’ll post some pictures when it’s finished. Thank’s for following along and all the support.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 29, 2020)

Guess I showed up late on this one. I’ll be around for the unveiling. Looking forward to it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 29, 2020)

So.....

I guess we don't get to see a funny video?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 29, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> Did you guys even look at the picture? The *duct tape makes everything okay.*..


So says Red Greene........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 30, 2020)

trc65 said:


> So.....
> 
> I guess we don't get to see a funny video?


No funny video this time. I did cut through the plastic and tape that was covering one of the voids. When I went to blow out the chips, I got a nice face full of wood chips.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Barb (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Flacer22 (Aug 7, 2020)

I've been busy and not keeping on looking at threads here but wow u made some cool stuff and they turned out awesome some cool figure in there!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 8, 2020)

Update, I reversed it and cleaned up the bottom. Always such a stressful process. I used my reverse chucky from rubberchucky.com. It was nice to see the piece sitting on its own. I need to put a base coat of something that will bring out the beauty of this piece before I topcoat it with lacquer. I have some 100% tung oil, but that means the piece will have to sit and cure for at least a month. Maybe try some general finishes armor seal. I’ll update after I get the first coat on.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## tmar (Aug 8, 2020)

Do you have a Gallery all picked out for this? That's where it should be going...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 8, 2020)

tmar said:


> Do you have a Gallery all picked out for this? That's where it should be going...


I hope to be there one day. I’ve noticed that one of the biggest differences I see between the gallery turners and us mere mortals is finishing. I’m trying to bridge that gap. Thanks you for the confidence building comment!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 9, 2020)

tmar said:


> Do you have a Gallery all picked out for this? That's where it should be going...


My mentor asked me what I was using to reverse turn my hollow forms. I sent him this text. 


I probably giggled like a little girl. His finishes are flawless and he just offered to finish these with me! His work sells in galleries for between $5k and $15k!! You probably won’t see this piece again until sometime in October, but when you do, it will be special. Thank you for following this thread, I will update it when it’s finished.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Barb (Aug 9, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> My mentor asked me what I was using to reverse turn my hollow forms. I sent him this text. View attachment 191914
> I probably giggled like a little girl. His finishes are flawless and he just offered to finish these with me! His work sells in galleries for between $5k and $15k!! You probably won’t see this piece again until sometime in October, but when you do, it will be special. Thank you for following this thread, I will update it when it’s finished.


Awesome Bud and congratulations!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## tmar (Aug 10, 2020)

Cool!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Aug 10, 2020)

Brilliant work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 10, 2020)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

